# Penile debridement



## bgarcia.radtech (Dec 10, 2014)

Can anyone help me with a coding question - what is the appropriate code for Penile debridement: sharp debridement of superficial fibrinous necrotic tissue from ulcer sites on penile shaft.

Any help is appreciated.


----------



## pmissall (Dec 10, 2014)

Have you looked at CPT code 11004?


----------

